# Vogais nasais no português europeu



## Uticens678

Olá a todos!Eu li no meu livro de gramática que em português se uma vogal tónica é seguida pela sequência [consoante nasal+outra consoante],aquela vogal é nasalizada,por exemplo em "gente","exemplo","ontem","campo",etcétera.O que eu não entendi é isto: se uma vogal tónica é seguida pela sequência [consoante nasal+vogal],por exemplo em c*a*ma","tromb*o*ne","*a*no","Ch*i*na",o que é que lhe acontece?Nasaliza-se ou não?De quê depende?Do tipo de consoante nasal?E é verdade que se uma vogal é nasalizada é sempre fechada (com isto quero dizer,que não existetem á,é,ó nasalizados mais sim â,ê,ô nasalizados?)?Muito obrigado a todos!!!


----------



## englishmania

Uticens678 said:


> Olá a todos!Eu li no meu livro de gramática que em português se uma vogal tónica é seguida pela sequência [consoante nasal+outra consoante],aquela vogal é nasalizada,por exemplo em "gente","exemplo","ontem","campo",etcétera.O que eu não entendi é isto: se uma vogal tónica é seguida pela sequência [consoante nasal+vogal],por exemplo em c*a*ma","tromb*o*ne","*a*no","Ch*i*na",o que é que lhe acontece?Nasaliza-se ou não?De quê depende?Do tipo de consoante nasal?E é verdade que se uma vogal é nasalizada é sempre fechada (com isto quero dizer,que não existetem á,é,ó nasalizados mais sim â,ê,ô nasalizados?)?Muito obrigado a todos!!!



c_a_-*m*a
trom-b_o_-*n*e
_a_-*n*o
Ch_i_-*n*a
Aqui pertencem a sílabas diferentes. Por exemplo, "m" em "cama" está em início de sílaba.


Já em tr*om*-bo-ne, o "o" nasaliza com a presença da consoante nasal "m". O mesmo não acontece com o "o" seguinte e o "n" (trom-b*o-n*e).




> *I. Vogais
> *
> 1. [̃ɐ]
> a) (-)an-, no começo ou no meio de palavra: *antes*, *manta*;
> b) am- antes de b ou p: *campo*, *tambor*;
> c) -ã, em final de palavra:  *irmã*.​2. [ẽ]
> a) (-)en-, no começo ou no meio de palavra, e em final de palavra antes de -s: *então*, *frente, imagens*;
> b) em antes de b ou p:  *empresa*, *Setembro*.3. [ĩ]
> ​a) (-)in-, no começo ou no meio de palavra, e em final de palavra antes de s: *infante*, *minto*, *fins*;
> b) im antes de <b>ou <p>, e em final de palavra: *imperador*, *imbecil*, *fim*.4. [õ]
> ​a) (-)on-, no começo ou no meio de palavra, e em final de palavra antes de s: *onde*, *monte, bons*;
> b) om antes de b ou p, e em final de palavra: *pompa*, *pomba*, *bom*.​5. [ũ]
> a) (-)un-, no começo ou no meio de palavra, e em final de palavra antes de s: *unção*, *mundo*, *comuns*;
> b) -um antes de b ou p, e em final de palavra: *umbigo*, *cumprir*, *comum*.
> 
> ​*II. Ditongos
> 
> *1. [̃ɐ̃w]​a) -ão em nomes, adjectivos e 3.ª pessoa do plural do futuro do indicativo: *cão*, *coração*, *órfão*, *alemão*, *cantarão*;
> b) -am na 3. pessoa do plural dos verbos (excepto o futuro do indicativo): *amam*, *cantaram*, *façam*.​2. [̃ɐ̃j]
> a) -ãe na última sílaba de substantivos e adectivos monossílabos ou dos plurais com acento tónico na última sílaba (palavras agudas): *mãe*, *capitães*, *alemães*;
> b) -em  em substantivos e adjectivos no singular com acento tónico na  antepenúltima sílaba (palavras graves), e na 3.º pessoa do plural de  verbos: *imagem*, *trazem*, *cantem*, *fizerem*, *comessem*, *fazerem*;
> c) nalguns casos excepcionais, -ãi-, como em *cãibra*.3. [õ̃j]
> 
> a) -õe(-)  na última sílaba de plurais de substantivos e adjectivos com acento  tónico na última sílaba (palavras agudas), e na conjugação do verbo *pôr* e seus derivados: *calções*, *comilões*, *pões*, *põe*, *põem*, *compões*, *compõe*, *compõem*, etc.​4. [ũ̃j]
> 
> Só ocorre como -ui- em *muito* (advérbio, pronome e quantificador) e no seu superlativo *muitíssimo*.
> _
> ciberduvidas.pt_


----------



## Uticens678

Ok,mas em Portugal diz-se "câma" ou "cáma"? "Trombône" ou "trombóne"?


----------



## Outsider

1) Em Portugal, as vogais não se nasalizam (ou nasalizam-se muito pouco) antes de consoante + vogal.

2) Repare que o acento circunflexo, por si só, representa fecho da vogal (e acento), e não nasalidade. A nasalidade representa-se com til. Assim, no Brasil pronuncia-se "cãma" e "trõbõni", enquanto em Portugal se pronuncia "câma" e "trõbón".


----------



## nihilum

No Rio, e em outros estados, em _om _tendemos a ditongá-lo a _oum__,_ sendo pronunciado _/trõuboni/ _ou /_trõuhboni/ _(o _uh_ seria por haver prolongamento), o que parece não ocorrer tanto quanto mais a norde(ste) do país.


----------



## Uticens678

Antes de tudo,obrigado pela resposta!Porém agora quereia fazer uma pergunta mais pontual:como é que se pronuncia,em Portugal, a letra "а"(grafema) quando é tónica e seguida por [consoante+vogal]?Por exemplo  cAma, Ano, a palavra - que acho que é brasileira - mAno, piAno,etcétera?Ele (o A) é fechado ou aberto?é igual se é seguido por M ou N?Muitissimo obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda!


----------



## Uticens678

A ultima pergunta que fiz é compreensivl ou tenho que voltar a escrevê-la dum jeito melhor?Disculpem mas onde fico agora não tenho a posibilidade de usar um computador, como nâo estou costumado a escrever mensagem compridos com o telefone pode ser que escreva ainda pior do que faço normalmente...


----------



## Outsider

Compreende-se bem a sua pergunta. A resposta é que depende da consoante que vem a seguir ao "a". A regra geral para o "a" tónico seguido de consoante + vogal é que se pronuncia:

(1) aberto (á) antes da maior parte das consoantes;
(2) fechado (â) antes das consoantes nasais _m_, _n_ e _nh_.

A parte (2) da regra tem uma exceção regular: na 1.ª pessoa do plural do pretérito perfeito dos verbos da 1.ª conjugação (com infinitivo terminado em -_ar_) a maior parte dos portugueses pronuncia o "a" tónico aberto, o que é indicado na escrita: _and*á*mos_, _fal*á*mos_, etc., distinguindo-se portanto foneticamente do presente do indicativo _andamos_(=andâmos), _falamos_(=falâmos), etc. A parte (1) da regra, tanto quanto sei, só tem duas exceções pontuais, as palavras _p*a*ra=pâra_ (que é um clítico, aliás muitas vezes pronunciado _pra_ ou _pa_ na prática) e _c*a*da=câda_.


----------



## Uticens678

E a mesma regra vale com as outras letras (e,i,о,u são sempre fechados quando são seguidos por "m","n","nh")?


----------



## Uticens678

Quer dizer, o "e" e o "o" são "ê,ô" e nunca "é,ó" se eles forem seguidos por aquelas consoantes nasais?


----------



## Outsider

Sim, essa parte da regra continua válida em geral para o "e" e o "o". As exceções são relativamente poucas, mas mais imprevisíveis neste caso.


----------



## Istriano

Dizem _hómem, nóme, tómem_ ou_ hômem, nôme, tômem?_. Me parece que usam muitas vogais abertas mesmo nos contextos prenasais.
Por isso há tantas diferenças na ortografia:_ Amazónia ~ Amazônia, quilómetro ~ quilômetro.

_As diferenças orais são poucas:_ esófago, senhora [ô], bebé... ~ esôfago, senhora [ó], bebê...
_


----------



## Outsider

_homem, nome_: A maior parte das pessoas diz "hómem" e "nóme", mas também já ouvi "hômem" e "nôme" em certas regiões.
_tomem_: Acho que já ouvi das duas maneiras, mas parece-me que a pronúncia "tômem" é a mais comum.
_esófago_: Sempre ouvi (e li) "esófago" por aqui.


----------



## Uticens678

Agradeço-vos muito,agora não tenho mais as duvidas que tinha antes;só quero dizer que entre os vossos exemplos as pronúncias europeias (esófago,senhôra,bebé) são as mesmas do italiano patrão (a nivel dialectal as coisas são muito diferentes, é até possivel encontrar pronuncias como "signóra",  com "o"aberto, ou também "signUr" com "u" em vez que "o").


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal diz-se "senhôr" mas "senhóra".


----------



## englishmania

Eu digo senhôr, senhôra, nôme e hómem.   Nóme?


----------



## Outsider

Ó diacho! Não temos consenso? 
O "nóme" talvez seja regionalismo meu, mas acho que o "senhôra" é idiossincrasia sua...


----------



## marta12

Outsider;
O "nóme" talvez seja regionalismo meu said:


> É também minha, pelo menos.
> E 'tômem' só ouvi dizer no Norte.


----------



## anaczz

Engraçado, eu sempre ouvi "senhôra", em Portugal (e dos portugueses cá de casa também).


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Ó diacho! Não temos consenso?
> O "nóme" talvez seja regionalismo meu, mas acho que o "senhôra" é idiossincrasia sua...


No Alentejo diz-se _hómem, nôme, senhôra, tômem._..


----------

